# Grant Timeline-after 2nd CO Contact



## AA007 (Jun 17, 2015)

Friends,

I would like to know your views/experience on getting grant after 2nd CO contact in terms of time.
90 days timeline applies from 1st CO contact or from 2nd as well.

Thank you,


----------



## wasim.yousaf (Mar 17, 2016)

AA007 said:


> Friends,
> 
> I would like to know your views/experience on getting grant after 2nd CO contact in terms of time.
> 90 days timeline applies from 1st CO contact or from 2nd as well.
> ...


There is no pet rule. I am waiting for more than 170 days. And more than 100 days from 2nd co contact.


Sent from my LG-D858HK using Tapatalk


----------



## AA007 (Jun 17, 2015)

Ohh too much. 

Can you share, what was requested in 1st CO contact and in 2nd CO contact. 

Did you call them after 2nd contact.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Usually, after each CO contact, CO has 28 days to respond... this 28 days is usually result in roughly 4-12 weeks...


----------



## AA007 (Jun 17, 2015)

andreyx108b said:


> Usually, after each CO contact, CO has 28 days to respond... this 28 days is usually result in roughly 4-12 weeks...


2nd contact by different CO can be assumed as start of application review again or continuation of previous CO processing?


----------



## wasim.yousaf (Mar 17, 2016)

AA007 said:


> Ohh too much.
> 
> Can you share, what was requested in 1st CO contact and in 2nd CO contact.
> 
> Did you call them after 2nd contact.


Visa application lodged 10 feb.
Ist co contact 29 feb
2nd co contact 10 april

No i did not call then but i emailed. They give standard reply that case is being processed.

Sent from my LG-D858HK using Tapatalk


----------



## AA007 (Jun 17, 2015)

wasim.yousaf said:


> AA007 said:
> 
> 
> > Ohh too much.
> ...


I also feel that calling them is of no use. What COs asked for


----------



## AA007 (Jun 17, 2015)

...


----------



## AA007 (Jun 17, 2015)

Any one else got PR after 2nd CO contact, recently ?


----------



## vikaschandra (Aug 5, 2015)

AA007 said:


> Any one else got PR after 2nd CO contact, recently ?


Yes Raghum4u had two contact and got grant yesterday you can check the timeline here


----------



## AA007 (Jun 17, 2015)

Thanks vikas for sharing, I am wondering that each contact from CO means to wait 28 days + 2 months or not.


----------



## vikaschandra (Aug 5, 2015)

AA007 said:


> Thanks vikas for sharing, I am wondering that each contact from CO means to wait 28 days + 2 months or not.


Well it is not definite but yes you can say it could be 28 Days wait on average. 

say if an individual applicant is asked for supporting documents and is provided 28 days time to furnish those evidences, here the 28 days timeline is given so that the applicant has adequate time to prepare for the docs and submit them. 

considering if the individual submits the documents on 27th day CO would not keep staying or looking into his/her file on daily basis waiting for the evidences from day it was requested so that they can take an action. the review is usually going to happen to the case after the 28 days is completed (It could be earlier as well depending on the load of the Visa Processing Officer). 

considering the number of visas being filed those many separate COs are not available to take care of the case on one to one basis. One CO must be looking into numerous cases. which would mean they request for docs and move on to other case and some other co comes back picks up the case after 28 days and starts processing it. 

the vicious cycle continues until the CO who finds the case perfect and finalizes it. 

Note: My Case was referred for further verification on the 20th Day of information provided which means it could be later or earlier depending on the load of the VPO.


----------



## AA007 (Jun 17, 2015)

Thanks for clarification vikas. 
Each time the CO contact you, doesn't mean that the already submitted docs are reviewed and Ok?
I mean, the 2nd CO email states that I have started reviewing your application as same was stated in 1st CO email.


----------



## Bairy (Sep 6, 2016)

AA007 said:


> Any one else got PR after 2nd CO contact, recently ?


Have you got visa finally? Because I am also in same situation


----------



## AA007 (Jun 17, 2015)

Bairy said:


> Have you got visa finally? Because I am also in same situation


not yet man, still waiting


----------



## Saraaa (Feb 19, 2016)

AA007 said:


> not yet man, still waiting


Hey there!
Hope your wait has ended by now?? Already too much waiting period you have endured. 
Did you get any more contacts from the CO?

All the best.


----------



## AA007 (Jun 17, 2015)

Saraaa said:


> AA007 said:
> 
> 
> > not yet man, still waiting
> ...



Still waiting ?
No contact since long, hoping to have +Ve out come soon. 
Are u also waiting since long?


----------



## Saraaa (Feb 19, 2016)

Not as long as you, but lodged visa in sept 2016 and 2nd CO contact on 30 Nov 2016!!!

Keeping fingers crossed now. 

Have you tried to contact DIBP?


----------



## AA007 (Jun 17, 2015)

Saraaa said:


> Not as long as you, but lodged visa in sept 2016 and 2nd CO contact on 30 Nov 2016!!!
> 
> Keeping fingers crossed now.
> 
> Have you tried to contact DIBP?


Gud luck. 
Ya couple of times but got same answer that it's under routine process.


----------

